# RVA Fashion Show



## DGMPhotography (Apr 29, 2019)

Nvm.


----------



## Derrel (Apr 29, 2019)

Good mix of shots. Some talls, some wides, different backgrounds, etc..


----------



## Braineack (Apr 29, 2019)

that thing renders really well...


----------



## edsland (Apr 29, 2019)

Looks like money well spent, very nice


----------



## DGMPhotography (Apr 29, 2019)

Derrel said:


> Good mix of shots. Some talls, some wides, different backgrounds, etc..



Thanks! It was my first time shooting a fashion show (I've always wanted to), so I'm glad it turned out so well!



Braineack said:


> that thing renders really well...



Dude, right? I've never been more in love with a lens. And I haven't been this excited for a lens since my very first lens purchase (aside from the kit lens), which was the Nikkor 50 f/1.8G. 

Primes are the way to go!


----------



## tirediron (Apr 29, 2019)

Good set!


----------



## DGMPhotography (Apr 30, 2019)

tirediron said:


> Good set!



Thank you! I'm hoping I can connect with some of these models/designers and do some portrait shoots!


----------



## vintagesnaps (Apr 30, 2019)

At events keep backgrounds in mind, and think about vantage points. I learned to go early and figure out some good places to stand, then recheck once attendees are arriving and being seated (empty seats will obviously have people and heads in them by the time the event starts). 

Some of these might have been better from a slightly different perspective/angle/vantage point since the models look good but the backgrounds don't always add to the composition. Even with a larger aperture to keep the people etc. in the background somewhat out of focus there's still a lot of pattern and color etc. in view behind/around the models (in some photos more than others). That all ends up being part of the composition. 

The difference with this compared to stage performances that you do so well is that there aren't usually people in the background on stage except other performers. The set is obviously part of the composition. With this type shooting some of the people, chairs, etc. in the background need to be taken into consideration and would be better out of the frame and not in the picture.


----------



## Dean_Gretsch (Apr 30, 2019)

That 4th model is super gorgeous! That lens is working it's tail off.


----------



## Jeff15 (May 1, 2019)

Nice set.........


----------



## DGMPhotography (May 1, 2019)

vintagesnaps said:


> At events keep backgrounds in mind, and think about vantage points. I learned to go early and figure out some good places to stand, then recheck once attendees are arriving and being seated (empty seats will obviously have people and heads in them by the time the event starts).
> 
> Some of these might have been better from a slightly different perspective/angle/vantage point since the models look good but the backgrounds don't always add to the composition. Even with a larger aperture to keep the people etc. in the background somewhat out of focus there's still a lot of pattern and color etc. in view behind/around the models (in some photos more than others). That all ends up being part of the composition.
> 
> The difference with this compared to stage performances that you do so well is that there aren't usually people in the background on stage except other performers. The set is obviously part of the composition. With this type shooting some of the people, chairs, etc. in the background need to be taken into consideration and would be better out of the frame and not in the picture.



Thanks for the feedback, but I don't think it's fair to criticize me here. You weren't there, and you don't know the situation. That's why I didn't ask for CC. It's event photography, and my control was limited.

I was a guest photographer. The main photographers had dibs on all the good shooting spots. I did the best with what I had, and I think it turned out pretty well.

That said, I appreciate you taking the time to share your thoughts, and it's a good reminder to always do my best!



Dean_Gretsch said:


> That 4th model is super gorgeous! That lens is working it's tail off.



Right? She totally killed it.


----------



## DGMPhotography (May 2, 2019)

vintagesnaps said:


> At events keep backgrounds in mind, and think about vantage points. I learned to go early and figure out some good places to stand, then recheck once attendees are arriving and being seated (empty seats will obviously have people and heads in them by the time the event starts).
> 
> Some of these might have been better from a slightly different perspective/angle/vantage point since the models look good but the backgrounds don't always add to the composition. Even with a larger aperture to keep the people etc. in the background somewhat out of focus there's still a lot of pattern and color etc. in view behind/around the models (in some photos more than others). That all ends up being part of the composition.
> 
> The difference with this compared to stage performances that you do so well is that there aren't usually people in the background on stage except other performers. The set is obviously part of the composition. With this type shooting some of the people, chairs, etc. in the background need to be taken into consideration and would be better out of the frame and not in the picture.



I wanted to follow up with you in regards to my response to your feedback. There is _always_ more you can do. And I thank you for pushing me to do that.

I was feeling curious, so I checked out your profile, hoping to see some of your work. But I couldn't find any. I don't know if you're like an established enigma or something, but I couldn't find a single thread from you in regards to your own work. The few that there are have had the images redacted.

The critique you give others is GREAT, but often unreserved, and while helpful, the manner in which it's delivered sometimes takes away from your message. I hope my critique of your critique doesn't come across as critical, because I truly believe your advice and insight comes from a good place, and that you are very knowledgeable. But I've seen some people, including myself, sometimes disregard your critique, or feel turned off from it, simply because of how it was delivered, and I think that's such a waste of good insight. That said, I also think that each person is in charge of the way they react to things, and I believe I can do a better job of reacting to your feedback. But, it goes both ways.

Reason I brought up your own work is because I think seeing it would help me to relate to you, and understand your background and experience, which I think, in addition to a more delicate approach, would help me to better appreciate your feedback. I'm sure you have your reasons for not sharing, which I can respect, but if, after hearing my suggestions, you are inclined to share, I'd love to see, and perhaps offer my own feedback, so that we both may grow.

Thanks for coming to my TED talk.


----------



## Derrel (May 2, 2019)

I though the fashion show coverage was handled in a reportage style, with the spectators shown more than if say, you had shot from a tripod-position and a 300mm lens set to f/4, and a ceiling-mounted 800 Watt-sec/strobe set to 1/8 power or 1/16 power, to fill the frame with mostly JUST the model, and to really throw to backgrounds into a wash of not much more than color, or blackness, thru light fall-off and a weak, but quick 'wink' of flash...fashion show fashion-style...

Like I said, 'reportage' versus fashion show fashion-style...


----------



## tirediron (May 2, 2019)

DGMPhotography said:


> ...That's why I didn't ask for CC. It's event photography, and my control was limited.


Just to be clear:  A request for C&C is implicit in one's posting in a gallery forum.  With the exception of "Just for Fun" ALL galleries are intended for C&C; if one doesn't with critique on their images, they should be posted in "Just for Fun".


----------



## DGMPhotography (May 3, 2019)

tirediron said:


> DGMPhotography said:
> 
> 
> > ...That's why I didn't ask for CC. It's event photography, and my control was limited.
> ...



Okay, I didn't actually know that, so that's my bad. I thought we wanted people to request it. 

Duly noted. That said, I stand by the rest of my statement.


----------



## terri (May 3, 2019)

DGMPhotography said:


> Duly noted. That said, I stand by the rest of my statement.


I've moved your thread to Just for Fun, where you can avoid having to read any C&C about your set.   We try to make it clear in all the Galleries about C&C, so it's not unexpected when you receive it.   But as John stated, the Just for Fun gallery is off limits for C&C.

About your other comments: please be aware there is no "tit for tat" rule at TPF.   Many posters who receive C&C they do not agree with seem to become motivated to go straight to the reviewer's profile to look for something that can empower them to fire back - however nicely it may be framed as having some equivalency.   Please note that, while certainly appreciated and encouraged, no member has to post work here to validate their point(s) of view.   Not posting work does not negate photographic knowledge or experience.   People may have valid reasons not to want their work online, and TPF does not second guess or judge that call.  

If you personally don't want to hear from people who choose not to post their work for you to critique in turn -  fair enough.   You might want to make that clear to everyone when posting in one of the Galleries that allows C&C.


----------



## DGMPhotography (May 3, 2019)

terri said:


> DGMPhotography said:
> 
> 
> > Duly noted. That said, I stand by the rest of my statement.
> ...



I think you misunderstand my intentions, but I can see why it may come across that way. And thank you for moving my post. I'll be sure to use this forum when not seeking critique in the future.

Sure, not posting work doesn't negate knowledge or experience, but it does help justify it. And it doesn't have to be work posted here. But being able to see someone's skill level/experience helps me to know how seriously to consider their critique. I read every comment, and usually try to take away something from every bit of feedback I receive. However, I normally take critique with a grain of salt, and I'm sure you'd agree that you might not take photographic advice from someone with a point and shoot, who does it as a hobby, as seriously as a professional who's had experience in the things you're doing.


----------



## limr (May 3, 2019)

Depends on what the feedback is. If a person makes a valid point of critique, I wouldn't care if they never picked up a camera in their life.  And professionals can give crappy advice, too.


----------



## Derrel (May 3, 2019)

limr said:


> Depends on what the feedback is. If a person makes a valid point of critique, I wouldn't care if they never picked up a camera in their life.  And professionals can give crappy advice, too.



I have seen some "professional work" that serious amateurs would be unhappy with, many of today's "professional photographers" are merely adequate in their genre of choice, and are, dare I say it, pretty bad. This reminds me of the days of dPreview in the 2000-2002 era,more or less; there was a person who gave a lot of tough C&Cs on many peoples' pictures. MANY screamed, "Why don't you post?","Let's see your stuff!"

He and I corresponded a few times. Finally, he gave up, and quit posting, with little fanfare, no flounce away. Around the time he got fed up, he sent me a link to his on-line gallery. Let's say this: he proved his skill in the first few images I saw. It appeared to me that much of his work was six-figure, national beauty ad campaigns. I believe the work was his, based on what we had talked about, and the pictures that were shown. Nt one, but often TWO  fantastic shots per setup...I remember this well... almost every time he would give what I considered pretty accurate C&C, the OP would often scream in response," Oh yeah? Back it up. Money talks, BS walks," or similar.

My impression? I had seen exactly NONE of these ad campaigns, but the products were recognizable. Big brands.


----------



## DGMPhotography (May 3, 2019)

Derrel said:


> limr said:
> 
> 
> > Depends on what the feedback is. If a person makes a valid point of critique, I wouldn't care if they never picked up a camera in their life.  And professionals can give crappy advice, too.
> ...



All good points here, thank you. I'm not so proud that I can't admit when I'm wrong. I do still think seeing their work would lend more credit to their words, but it's ultimately up to me how I receive feedback. 

I think it should be viewed on a case by case basis.

I'm glad we could have a cordial and professional discussion about this.


----------

